

Best approach to set up adserver for blog network - joubee

Hi
I have about 5 seperate websites owned by 5 people on different domains. I wanted to set up an adserver and establish a network of blogs. Has anyone done this before? If so any advice/pitfalls... I should know about. I was thinking about using OpenX and using the wordpress plugin to distribute the ads over the sites (they are all wordpress sites).<p>tyvm :)
======
damoncali
Look at Google dfp too: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/dfp/info/sb/index.html>
\- I've not tried it but it looks good.

OpenX is a serious pain in the ass, but seems to be the go-to option. This
area is ripe for open source innovation.

